# Team yellow, nearly 36w, anxiety returning - 40+9 Yellow bump turned Blue!!



## aimee-lou

Hi all, 

I'm nearly 36w with number 3. I have 2 little boys and while my GD (if you can call it that) isn't massive, I've always said to my hubby that I wanted another boy. I've been preparing myself for a girl, going through the usual team yellow routine (never found out with any of them) and sorting out my stockpile of neutral baby clothes which is massive now as have accumulated rather a lot over the course of 3 babies lol. However, as we get closer, and I start to worry about labour, delivery, birth and logistics I'm starting to think about bringing baby home, about names, about the general addition to the family and I'm really struggling with the concept that we may have a daughter 1 month from now. I don't know why this is so difficult for me to deal with. It's gotten worse - in fact when I was PG with DS1 hubby and I had actually discussed the concept that we would prefer to have a girl. We've gone full circle now, and I feel so guilty that I may be in the slightest bit disappointed in my child. It's not this baby\s fault that they're the gender they are..... and I know I'll love a little girl every bit as much as a little boy, but I am still worried that instead of smiling and saying hello when she's born, I'm going to feel sadness and not bond with her like I have my boys. I don't want that....I want that wonder and that instant love I've felt with my 2 children I already have. I just feel like my strength is failing me now it's so close. 

Any advice anyone?


----------



## _jellybean_

Hi hon. No advice really, but wanted to send hugs. I hope that you get your little blue bundle, but remember, if you do have a girl, you'll love her dearly, and she'll have two older brothers to protect her! I bet that you will be over the moon with whatever gender you have. Sending hugs. Wish I had some good advice.


----------



## onetwothreebp

Big hugs, I hope you get your boy. I really admire you and think you're incredibly strong to stay :yellow: despite the possibility of gender disappointment! I hope so anxious about the gender that I am finding out next in 4 days and am STILL freaking out. 

No real advice but always here to listen! :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

:hugs: I hope you get your little boy. However if your yellow bump turns pink then I bet the excitement of holding your baby will outweigh any GD


----------



## aimee-lou

maybebaby3 said:


> :hugs: I hope you get your little boy. However if your yellow bump turns pink then I bet the excitement of holding your baby will outweigh any GD

I think you're right. Hubby keeps telling me that I'll have 'back up' in the shape of another female in the house and that is making me feel slightly better about it :blush: Still not 100% about things....still worried, but I think I'm going to be until all uncertainty is out of the window. Less than 6 weeks to go.....eek!


----------



## pinklightbulb

Lots of hugs and I hope you hear boy, but I know you will love a little girl just as much once you see her face :hugs:


----------



## onetwothreebp

You're so close! 

Good luck with getting :blue:! I think the odds are in your favour!!


----------



## pinklightbulb

Sure are. Liam is my ex's third boy, he has another to me and an older one to a different mother, so some men just love producing boy sperm, lol. Your OH might be like him after two boys already, you never know!


----------



## Pearls18

How much longer have you got now hun?x


----------



## aimee-lou

MarineWAG said:


> How much longer have you got now hun?x

1 day lol

Will find out on or before the 22nd August........we shall see :shrug:


----------



## Carly.C

Keep us posted, good luck x


----------



## aimee-lou

6 days overdue and nothing to report as yet. This LO is really enjoying the suspense! lol


----------



## Eleanor ace

Aww I feel you! I was team yellow both times but the second time was a lot harder as I was praying for a pink bundle. Come on baby!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Charles Jerome arrived on Saturday 17th August at 4am weighing 8lb10oz. 

I am incredibly lucky!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## shayzee

Wow!! A huge Congrats on your blue bundle!!! So happy for you!!:hugs:


----------



## onetwothreebp

Congrats!!!!! 

I am so surprised you didn't do an E name!


----------



## pinklightbulb

:) Enjoy your newest little boy!


----------



## Misscalais

Yay congratulations! Enjoy your new little boy.


----------

